# That's a long time.........



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

to be alive, let alone married. Had a request last week end at the local Art Fair for an anniversary book with the words changed a little bit. But the party was coming pretty quick. Of course I can!! I'm a sucker for these types of things. But it was prepaid. lol This was taken as the last coat of poly was drying ....... then off to the Pony Express. Cut from a butcher block countertop, left natural and 3 heavy coats of poly.

I wasn't quite 4 years old on that date.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

They're gonna love that John,it really touches the heart strings. James.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> to be alive, let alone married. Had a request last week end at the local Art Fair for an anniversary book with the words changed a little bit. But the party was coming pretty quick. Of course I can!! I'm a sucker for these types of things. But it was prepaid. lol This was taken as the last coat of poly was drying ....... then off to the Pony Express. Cut from a butcher block countertop, left natural and 3 heavy coats of poly.
> 
> I wasn't quite 4 years old on that date.


Very nice job John. I may place an order myself.
I was 10 at the time. I can still remember my parents coming home that new years eve with hats and blowy things for a party they attended.
They always brought all that stuff home to us 5 kids.

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great looking job John . Can’t get over what a cnc can do


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Man you have that thing dialed in. I can't say I've seen one of those before and it does look like a book for sure. I have a feeling you may get many more requests......


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another well done project, John, and a wonderful milestone marker. Like David, I was only 10 when they got married. Somewhat mind-boggling. Our anniversary tomorrow is on 43 years, so we have some serious catching up to do. I don't think we'll make it. :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We're only going on 40 years.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great job John. That was a month after I signed on the dotted line joining the USCG. Going on our 62nd anniversary.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

One more great project down and thousands more to go.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice one John! I'm sure it will be loved as well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You blow me away with how fast you put out those projects. I was 16 when they got married. Those were great times. good job,John.
Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

That is mind blowing what you can do . I guess we are about the same age . I also would have been 4 years old.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Another great one John. I remember parts of 53, I was 8. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> to be alive, let alone married. Had a request last week end at the local Art Fair for an anniversary book with the words changed a little bit. But the party was coming pretty quick. Of course I can!! I'm a sucker for these types of things. But it was prepaid. lol This was taken as the last coat of poly was drying ....... then off to the Pony Express. Cut from a butcher block countertop, left natural and 3 heavy coats of poly.
> 
> I wasn't quite 4 years old on that date.


Six days before my 4th birthday


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roofner said:


> That is mind blowing what you can do . I guess we are about the same age . I also would have been 4 years old.


John went from being a bit intimidated to the resident expert in a short time. Hopefully he likes training lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Still a LOT intimidated.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Was beginning to feel old until a couple of members around my age chipped in - it will be 55 years for my wife and me this year, sure doesn't seem like that long somehow.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> it will be 55 years for my wife and me this year, sure doesn't seem like that long somehow.


That means they must have been pretty good years.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I was 10 in '53. Boy Scouts and Mr. Plato was my teacher. Yes, that was his name. Big guy, dead shot with a piece of chalk if you weren't paying attention. Lived in an old farmhouse with 2 of my four brothers. Saturday matinees at the Avenue and Meralta theaters down town (4 blocks away), no AC, long, hot Los Angeles summers. Laying out on the cool grass, walk down a long block and there was an orange orchard for sweet treats. Dad was a gardener and we had fruit trees that transformed into 200 jars of preserves and jams every summer, and was gone by next summer. Great days they were. Was amazed to think my dad today would be 120 years old, my mom would be 113. Time keeps sliding by.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I had just turned 15 when they married. I was a car nut then and remember every fall we'd roam around all the dealerships looking at the changes to the new models. A long, long time ago. Met a nice girl that lived not too far away in '62. We were 54 years married this July. This is all new, I've never been this old before.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

May the best days of our pasts be the worsts days of our futures.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

beautiful work and a great understanding of CNC. We were married in 1954 age 20 and still going strong.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> beautiful work and a great understanding of CNC. We were married in 1954 age 20 and still going strong.


That's a remarkable achievement, Harry. Stay at it.


----------

